# Moss & Temp?



## dan888 (Jan 8, 2006)

Anybody here that has success in keeping moss in temperature range of 28C to 30C? I'm aware that growing moss and most plant will require cooler temperature, but will they be able to adapt and grow well in higher temperature?


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Mosses are best kept at lower temps.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I have 3 different kinds of moss going in a nano tank. The lower temperature is best overall because the in my experience, the moss starts to fade and get stringy when the temp is up above 77 degrees for an extended time. I keep my tank at 74 - 75.5 and so far the mosses have been fine. I do not know if they are at optimum growth and appearence levels though. Could be that they actually need to be cooler. I will post a site here later that will give you access to a moss only forum where you can find more detailed information. You can also look on the Plant Finder here on APC for more detail. My Java moss does okay with higher temp, but the christmas moss and taiwan moss prefer cooler temps overall. Good luck, Darrell


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.aquamoss.net/Contact.htm

This is a terrific site for detailed information on mosses. Hope it works out for you. Darrell


----------



## smr (Mar 17, 2006)

I had always believed that plants existed in cooler climates and that they would die off at tempretures above 28 Celsius (about 80 Fahrenheit). Until I actually thought about it. A vast majority of the plants in the aquarium trade come from Asia and South America.

Now I do not know the tempreture ranges in South America, but I can tell you that in Asia,the tempretures during the summer months are generally over 30 degrees Celsius and in most cases high 30s and low 40s (about 98 -100 degrees Fahrenteit or higher).

I live in Karachi and the tempreture has been around 90 - 98 F continuously for the past two months or more and my plants are doing fine. Not only that they have been with me for over 3 - 4 years and they go through this heat from March through October (at least if not more).

I beleive plants like all living things adapt. So I would not worry about them. I think there will be very few plants that will not do well in high tempretures and these would be from the cooler parts of the world like New Zealand, Europe or the cooler parts of the Americas.

Currently I have Java Moss that is doing fine and Riccia Fluitans that is also living happily in this heat and they are NOT in an airconditioned environment.

Regards and good luck


----------



## dan888 (Jan 8, 2006)

dstephens said:


> http://www.aquamoss.net/Contact.htm
> 
> This is a terrific site for detailed information on mosses. Hope it works out for you. Darrell


Thanks for the link. I have arowana and discus in my current tank and i am worried that lowering the temperature to <28C may stress the fish too much. Hopefully, my moss will be able to adapt well to my current water parameter.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

This is a quote regarding temperature guidelines for moss. I think one of the previous responses talked about how versatile the plants can be and how will many plants adapt to the conditions they find themselves in and I think in general that is true. Some plants can be very sensitive and I don't have enough experience growing moss to say either way. I have seen a few moss oriented tanks that were just stellar in appearence and I have to believe consistency of the conditions contribute a great deal to the how these plants perform in the long run. Good luck.

*Water Temperature
In general, most of the mosses grows better in a slightly cooler water temperature of less than 28°C. The exception is Java Moss, which grows well even in higher temperature exceeding 30°C.*


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been keeping Christmas moss in a temp of 80-82 (26-27C) degrees with great success.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have my christmas moss and some java growing fine in 83-88 degrees right now.


----------



## primavera (Aug 30, 2005)

My Christmas moss and Java moss grows well in my 28-30 celsius tank. Exceptions are my taiwan and spiky moss which only took off when I tried it in a cooler tank ~25 celsius.


----------

